# BERLIN BASS OPEN 5/21 $12,000 purse- 25 spots to go



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Field stands at 35 of the 60 team CAPPED field. 100% payouts the day you fish. 1 in 35 will win $3500 to first at this moment~ $6000 on a full field! 

Complete details, registration and an updated daily paid roster available below:
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

wow! blingbling!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Blingbling is up to $4000 to first now  this on only 40 teams!

20 spots to go as of 5/18. Looks to be an awesome weekend as well! Should draw some ramp pays!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Down to 14 ramp pays to a full field tomorrow- MANY calls tonight- translates into good prefishes!!!! Even my best buddies arent talkn! 

$4600 to first tomorrow- 7 more 100 percent checks to follow!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

what did it take to win?


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

First was eleven+
Second was in the nines


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

who won out there today?


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Not me!! 
1. stephey(spelling?)/tharp
2. amedio/ smeltzer


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Did tharp have a limit of smallies?


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Flipp, 
No they were largemouth....did see one limit of smallies weighed in. some Bass were still on the beds; others spawned out


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ended up with 52 teams for a $5512 payday to Tharp and Stephey with big bass of a mid 3lbr. They were all largemouth if I remember correctly.

Amedio/Schmelter sight fished for their second place bag for $1872.

Peiffer/Dixon took third with a high 9lb.~ $1114.

First flight had 4 limits- second flight had 20 limits...hmmmm wonder if there was a afternoon bite!??? 20 extra minutes in the afternoon was a good thing!

Complete details and results on www.dobass.com soon!

Nip


----------



## basscatcher23 (Apr 27, 2004)

were most of the fish in shallow...what was the water temp...will the bass stay in the shallows for a while now


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

There is always skinny fish! 

Some of the best flippn days I ever had was nearly 100 degrees and in 6" of water mid summer- but the deeper bite is definately on the strong side as each day passes right now- I'd rather flip though!!!  Maybe thats why I sucked Sunday  

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

When will the results be posted on the website?


----------

